# 1979 World Sports Gets A New Lease On Life



## harpon (Jul 4, 2016)

I picked this 1979 World Sport frame up on Craigslist-  the only year they put out this blue model according to the catalogs, and the gentleman I bought it from said he was selling it mostly to save it from the jumkpile. Only $10 for the frame.

It was pleasant Sunday drive of an hour down to Green Cove Springs, but I took my 67 Peugeot PX10 in the back and had a nice little ride around the small St. John's river town at the same time.





 



The man was generous enough later to send me the photo files because I wasted no time repainting the frame with Folk Art Glitter paint and clearcoat before I'd thought to take the "before" phiotos.

Well now it's almost done-  a nice Ofmega Crank-   vintage shiman rear derailleur and some high rise bars for my aching back- I got that wild looking alloy seat post on ebay from China for $10 delivered, the brakes I'd gotten for about $ 5 on closeout from Pork Chop BMX a year or two back, the wheels I already had. The bottom bracket is a Shimano sealed unit- new and not expensive- gotta love the International Standards!

A front basket, rear rack and folding saddlebag baskets will soon follow-  and a couple of re-touch spots on the paint and more clearcoat I think..  The wheels are fast and it rolls and rides really nice.
A six rear cog is really quite adequate for a transportation bike in flat Florida I think.


----------



## harpon (Jul 4, 2016)

Fast and lightweight- I'm happy! 




My harp is painted just about the same color but aquamarine and not topaz blue like the Schwinn. The folk art shimmer is really interesting paint- but acrylic that definitely needs a clearcoat on a bicycle. The contrasting gold lugs are the same paint too: "Aztec Gold"  I originally tried to paint around the main decals- I didn't want to spend more for a decal set than I did for the frame ! The whole frame was painted with small brushes, except the spray clearcoat. Eventually, I ended up using a small art brush that filled in nicely over the decals already lower than the rest of the brush on finish.  But the paint took a few coats- even though it was close to the original color I only cleaned up- and didn't re-prime.

Needs a few touches still.  SORRY! Give me a BREAK, darn it !!


----------



## XBPete (Jul 5, 2016)

Anyone can have a factory paint Schwinn, there are millions out there...

Nice to see the joy you find in making one your own rather than one of the crowd!

Enjoy your ride, way to have FUN!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 5, 2016)

XBPete said:


> Anyone can have a factory paint Schwinn, there are millions out there...
> 
> Nice to see the joy you find in making one your own rather than one of the crowd!
> 
> Enjoy your ride, way to have FUN!



We gotta talk bro.


----------



## harpon (Jul 5, 2016)

Don't we just talk alla time ?


----------



## XBPete (Jul 5, 2016)

Not quite as happy as Chewbaca Mom there  folks don't smile enough in all this seriousness! lol...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 7, 2016)

I like the fiesta colors. It might be different on a restoration, but that's a high-bar upright, nothing like the original.  It's a personal bike and just as much a personal statement.
There are enough of these out there in nearly un-ridden/ignored original condition to fill the hearts of collectors.  A nice frankenbike from a bare high-use frame is always cool. 
I recently picked up Paul Rasta quick release skewers for my Viner CX (also built as an upright)



OK, it was on 4/20


----------

